# Dinosaur Shocker



## Scott (May 2, 2006)

This is very interesting: Dinosaur Shocker. The funny thing is, my boys have been listening to the Jonathan Park creation audio adventures and this was the topic of one of them. 

The article is interesting for itself. It is also interesting to see how scientists react when two views collide. On the one hand, they believe that red blood cells can't be preserved for long periods of time, certainly not 68 million years. As the article notes, "After all, as any textbook will tell you, when an animal dies, soft tissues such as blood vessels, muscle and skin decay and disappear over time, while hard tissues like bone may gradually acquire minerals from the environment and become fossils." On the other hand, they can't believe in a young earth. So, which view wins? There is no contest, they need the old earth, so they jettison the view that red blood cells can't be preserved over time.


----------

